# Sticky  Artists the Heresy Gallery needs you.



## Viscount Vash

Greetings to all our members skilled with brush, pen and graphics.

Once again I'm on the beg for Gallery submissions.

The Artwork Gallery has five sub galleries in great need of your talents.

 Warhammer 40k

 Warhammer Fantasy

 Other GW Games

 Non GW Games

 Signatures

You can earn yourself some Rep by uploading well Titled and Described pictures to any of the the Galleries categories.


----------



## MidnightKid333

I tried adding some pictures to the non GW games, but they're not showing up. Did they get denied or did I just do it wrong?


----------



## juddski

can i download vids? as well vash?


----------

